# Yuck! I am not a happy mom!



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Ky has "Critter Killer" on her tag. It's a terrible habit we haven't been able to stop in 4 yrs. The Vet just checks her poo often to make sure she doesn't get worms from them.
Nothing is safe, squirrel, raccoon, rabbit, birds, if it moves in her yard....it's dinner.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

another devastated mom! I was sooo heartbroken when my (probably 8/9 month old) pup killed/ate a bunny. He learned his lesson, thu! if ya kill 'em ya can't chase 'em.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Skyler has brought me 3 possums, and a ground hog.......ewwwwwwwww! She gives them to me, such a thoughtful girl.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

At least it was a fresh kill. Talk about fast food!

I would just keep an eye on them and get the poop tested in a week or 2 to be safe.


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

The original raw diet


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I can't tell you the number of small animal and/or parts our cat used to bring to the back door. The pooper scooper worked great to pick them up and carry them to the woods. The dogs usually leave the critters alone.


----------



## Thunder'sMom (Sep 18, 2012)

Thunder's killed over 10 gophers, how many rabbits and their young (unknown count). He's 8.5 years old and only gets upsets stomachs from eating them. If there were ever a food shortage, he would survive very nicely. What a dog!


----------



## coldair (Oct 6, 2012)

all natural diet, just don't let them eat dried out bones


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Hurley my sibe swallowed a rabbit whole because we tried to get it away from him - we don't do that anymore. He usually tires of things once they die, he really hates possums cause of this. Early this morning he got a shrew or something it was small, killed it then Squirt went in for the steal and played with it in the yard for an hour. She got bored because the other dogs weren't playing too, she was taunting them with it at the patio door...I finally got her in the house with the shrew hidden in her jowls and was able to trade up for a piece of turkey. 

My dogs have never had any worms due to their critter eating...upset tummies sometimes, yes, and they never learn.


----------



## Thunder'sMom (Sep 18, 2012)

*Dead Rabbit*

There was a rabbit carcass in our yard, so stinky. I threw it out front where Thunder couldn't get it. We live in a semirural area.


----------

